# Birthday Bass!!!



## bow_man1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Well, yesterday was my birthday so I decided to go fish for the day. Caught several Bass, and a few nice Bluegill, and a Crappie. Almost had three Fish Ohio fish in the same day. Caught the Bass(21.5" X 15"), two 10" Bluegill, and the Crappie was only 12". I caught most of my Bass, including the big one on one of my small bucktails I use for Musky.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice fish and sounds like a great day of fishin!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

That's am awesome birthday present and a good day out!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice bass keep it up.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice pic of a nice largemouth,congrats on having a fun birthday.


----------

